# A Expositional cookbook?



## Theognome (Jan 31, 2009)

This morning, Toni (the purdiest girl in the whole multiverse) had an idea- why not make a cookbook that is based on each chapter of the bible? For example:

Gen 1- A six ingredient crockpot recipe
Gen 2- Garden salad
Gen 3- Baked apples 
Gen 4- Leg of lamb with fruit cocktail
Gen 5- Stewed prunes (for Methuselah's sake)
Gen 6- Meatloaf in scale ark dimensions
Gen 7- Miso soup (lots of water)
etc...

If we did all of the chapters in the bible, it would be quite a large cookbook. So, what recipes wold you assign to what chapters?

Theognome


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 31, 2009)

Well, that might be a tricky one when you get to the parts when Israel fought and killed many nations!


----------



## A5pointer (Jan 31, 2009)

Mandrake Mannacotti for a romantic meal with the wife?


----------



## turmeric (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't think you should introduce too much meat until Gen. 9. 

At some point you want to make Jacob's red lentil stew and pita bread - good enough to sell yer birthright for!

And Jacob's Roasted Goat Deception.

Leeks and onions in Exodus.

Leviticus has got to be kosher food.

Numbers - a quail dish!


----------



## larryjf (Jan 31, 2009)

Exodus 20 - commandment cocktail

1/3-1/4 cup of bitter herbs to make dipping sauce (verse 5)
de-veined shrimp (verse 7)
slowly cook for 6 days (verse 9)

Don't forget to invite your mother and father to the dinner (verse 12)


----------



## Hippo (Jan 31, 2009)

You would need to put lots of milk and honey on the shopping list to bake dishes celebrating the entry into the promised land and where would you buy locusts for the John the Baptist dishes.


----------



## Theognome (Jan 31, 2009)

Hippo said:


> where would you buy locusts for the John the Baptist dishes.



Texas.

Theognome


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 31, 2009)

Anyone have the recipe for manna?


----------



## Theognome (Jan 31, 2009)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Anyone have the recipe for manna?



Manna is Hebrew for cheesecake. (2Opinions 3:6)

Theognome


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 31, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have the recipe for manna?
> ...



No, I believe it was cheese puffs.


----------



## Theognome (Jan 31, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Well, that might be a tricky one when you get to the parts when Israel fought and killed many nations!



Maybe not...

Joshua 6- Chili over trumpets (those cone shaped corn chips)
Joshua 10- Eggs sunny side up
Joshua 7- Devil's food cake
Judges 1- Refried beans (they didn't get it right the first time)
Judges 4- Lady fingers
Judges 7- Barley bread

Theognome


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 31, 2009)

Acts Chapter 10 = Pulled Prok


----------

